

Dogs' Intelligence On Par With Two-Year-Old Human, Canine Researcher Says - adammichaelc
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/08/090810025241.htm

======
gcheong
Well, if the researcher is a canine of course he's going to say that.

------
ComputerGuru
This is pretty old news, they've been saying stuff like this for almost a
decade now. However, this intelligence does not translate directly to the
_type_ of intelligence humans are accustomed to (in terms of social
interactions and activities) and as such is commonly disregarded by those that
don't specifically know and love to work with dogs (and cats, who are also of
extreme intelligence).

